# allroad V8 Cam Chain Tensioner preventative maintenance



## DienstXIV (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I have been seriously considering an allroad.. From what I have gathered from the forums is that the 2.7T V6 has a lot of issues and the V8 has non but that it also has the same valve train as the S4 4.2 V8. 

My main question is how many allroad V8s over 200,000 miles have to replace the cam chain tensioner? 20% 30%... 100% From what it sounds like from the shops all cam chain tensioners will go but from the forums I don't hear much about this issue from allroad owners.

My last question is, if you take the transmission out of an allroad before the cam chain tensioner goes can you replace whatever will fail before hand and save some money? I ask this question because I want to buy a V8 allroad and convert it to a manual for $2700 including installation from this place http://audis4parts.com/audi-a6-tip-...i-a6-allroad-tip-to-6-speed-kit-transmission/ I talked to them and they can do it it's just $200 extra for the allroad v8. I hear the V6 can be more unreliable than the V8 but I want to see if the V8 is worth it with that cam chain tensioner problem and the need to convert it to a manual because I only drive manuals.

Thanks for your help


----------



## dlmckain (Jun 28, 2016)

The cam chain tensioner pads become brittle and when they go the chain rubs a hole in your valve cover and you get lots of smoke as oil runs on to exhaust.

I do not recall price but I did both sides at about 120 k miles. Replaced tensioners and valve cover seals amd whatnot.
Involves pulling front end off and patience counting links between intake and exhaust cams but doable. Been running fine for about 20k miles since. Seem to recall about $600 in parts.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

